# If I  shirnk wrap my HP or CP soap after 6 weeks, will it go rancid?



## SunRiseArts (Aug 3, 2017)

Can it get damage?  

During the Christmas season I am thinking about selling some.  I cringe at the idea of people touching and smelling, then not buying.

I thought about putting a sample on my table, and just have the shrink wrap ones behind the counter.

I am afraid soaps need to breath?  Will it go bad or rancid? :think:

Thanks.


----------



## earlene (Aug 3, 2017)

I have been using smell-through shrink wrap for over a year now and haven't had it adversely affect my soap.  I usually wait at least 3 months before I shrink wrap, but have done with younger soap.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 3, 2017)

Shrink it a day or so before your show(s).
Once soap is cured it doesn't need to breathe as much, however, it can still shrink a bit causing your wrap to become loose, which is not very attractive. 
If you used bad/old, or otherwise unstable oils your soap definitely can go rancid and get DOS, however, it will do that whether it's wrapped or not, just faster if it's wrapped.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you both! I really appreciate it!



earlene said:


> I have been using smell-through shrink wrap for over a year now and haven't had it adversely affect my soap. I usually wait at least 3 months before I shrink wrap, but have done with younger soap.


 

Do you mean leaving the top and bottom open?  I have done that, but after a while they fall off. :???:


----------



## earlene (Aug 8, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Do you mean leaving the top and bottom open?  I have done that, but after a while they fall off. :???:




No, it is completely closed via the shrink wrap method with an impulse sealer and heat gun.  The wrap itself is smell-through.

I purchase the wrap from Great Cake Soap Works here.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 8, 2017)

That you so much !:razz:

How about coffee filters for wrapping?  Anyone tried that?


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 17, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> How about coffee filters for wrapping?  Anyone tried that?



On my round soaps I used to use them, but I didn't like (nor did my customers) that nobody could see the soaps.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 17, 2017)

The smell-through is polyolefin. I get mine at sealer sales. It's a bit difficult to find.



SunRiseArts said:


> How about coffee filters for wrapping? Anyone tried that?


 
Coffee filters are problematic for several reasons -
1) not see through
2) wrapping is a pretty labor intensive - assuming your are wrapping round soaps, you have to pleat as you go. If they are square or rectangle bars, you will need to trim the filter into a square shape.
3) labels, tape etc don't stick well to that material.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 18, 2017)

I know Kittish but they tend to fall, and people pull them 

I have Earlene link, guess I will get a roll.  Is only 2 dozen soaps, and I might not used it again, so I was looking for a cheap alternative.

Which made me think about Glad cling wrap?  Since it is for food, maybe is like the 
Polyolefin?

BTW  Thank you all!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 18, 2017)

I use shrink wrap bands.  Have been doing so for almost 5-6 years.  I don't wrap them until I need them for a show.  If there is further shrinkage over time I just hit it with the heat gun.  I have found that customers like to see and smell the soap. I've thought about getting a shrink wrap system but haven't done so.


----------



## earlene (Aug 18, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I know Kittish but they tend to fall, and people pull them
> 
> I have Earlene link, guess I will get a roll.  Is only 2 dozen soaps, and I might not used it again, so I was looking for a cheap alternative.
> 
> ...



I tested the food wrap idea out using my impulse sealer to see if it would work as a shrink wrap.  It kind of does work, but not as well IMO.  Perhaps some brands are better than others for use with the heat sealing method.  Besides the impulse sealer, you also need a heat gun when doing the shrink wrap method, and just so you know, a standard hand-held hair dryer doesn't get quite hot enough.  And if course, smell-through is not the goal of food wrap.

But if you're thinking only of using the food wrap without a heat source because of equipment costs, I would suggest you give it a try with one bar and keep another bar (same batch) wrapped in your normal way (whatever that might be).  Then compare them over time to see how the food wrapped bar fares.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 18, 2017)

I have the impulse sealer, and a heat gun! I am going to try the food wrap, and let it see for a couple of weeks, see how it goes.

I don't really need it until November.

Thank you all, you guys are so helpful!

I have such great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To shrink wrap my melt and pour soaps, I use this product. Got is at Walmart clearance for 2.50, and bought a couple of boxes waaaaay back.

I was thinking that I can always smell though, so I decided to email them, and this is the response I got:

"Thank you for e-mailing ShurTech Brands. We appreciate your interest in our products.

The indoor window kit does contain a polyolefin shrink film.
"


----------

